# echo back pack blower pb46ht



## bill q (Jul 4, 2011)

Machine is about 14 years old and I have never had problems with it before I found that I had no spark and removed the ignition module and wire. I then replaced the module but did not reroute the wire in it's original path but instead just tested to see if I could get any spark and I did. I then put the wire in it's original place but was unable to start the blower. I checked to see if I was still getting spark and although I am it doesn't seem very strong. Should I replace the ignition module or can you give me any suggestions.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

try priming the engine and see if it will start that way. There is no real way to look at the spark and determine if it's weak or not.


----------

